# SI's Top 10 Most rootable and least rootable teams..



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Most Rootable Teams









Vermont's Taylor Coopenrath

1. VERMONT
2. WAKE FOREST
3. XAVIER
4. TEMPLE
5. COPPIN STATE
6. SAINT JOSEPH'S
7. AIR FORCE
8. CONNECTICUT
9. ILLINOIS
10. TEXAS TECH

(I love that Weber quote :yes: )

Least Rootable Teams









Cincinnati Bearcats head coach Bob Huggins

1. CINCINNATI
2. MEMPHIS
3. UNLV
4. MISSOURI
5. ST. JOHN'S
6. MARYLAND
7. ARIZONA
8. USC
9. FLORIDA
10. JIM HARRICK'S NEXT SCHOOL

(Where's Duke  )


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why are Maryland and Arizona on the least rootable?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Texas Tech? People outside of Lubbock actually root for them?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Awful list...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Texas Tech? People outside of Lubbock actually root for them?


Why are we rooting for a Bobby Knight team?

Should they not be on the other list - or is SI sucking up for an upcoming article?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Where is Gonzaga and Ok State for Rootable, and Duke for least rootable, Memphis Least Rootable?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wonder if the writer is a Duke fan. His assessment of Maryland certainly didn't sound like a bitter Duke fan.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

This was in SI On Campus. At the end of an issue, there was an article saying that Duke was both one of the most rootable and least rootable teams. Rootable because they run their program the right way, and because everybody loves Coach K (esp. after turning down the Laker job). Least rootable because they win and their fans are arrogant (but clever).


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Horrible lists. Does anyone really root against UNLV anymore? Do people root against Arizona? Maryland? St. John's? People root for a Bobby Knight team? And am I the only one who thinks the guy was completely wrong in what he said about Missouri? 

Yes, I'm a fan, but all the NCAA investigation proved was that Ricky Clemons was a liar and Quin didn't really run a tight ship. There wasn't a single thing in the final report that was more serious than a phone call or cheeseburger (and the major violation, phone calls to Jason Conley when he was still at VMI, were already self reported, the self imposed sanctions already accepted by the NCAA. Not to mention the seven or so other schools who did the exact same thing and didn't get penalized at all). Their only legit reasons for not liking Missouri were Quin's hair and suits. The rest of what they said was no different than any other program.

Or I guess it could just be that people don't like Mizzou, but that doesn't change the fact that the writer neglected quite a few facts.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to root for St Johns, Coach Self's former aide is now a coach there, and he deserves a big time job, and in a few years, it would be off this guys crappy least rootable team list.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> This was in SI On Campus. At the end of an issue, there was an article saying that Duke was both one of the most rootable and least rootable teams. Rootable because they run their program the right way, and because everybody loves Coach K (esp. after turning down the Laker job). Least rootable because they win and their fans are arrogant (but clever).


I read that, it was awful. Praising Duke fans for being clever because they made fun of a fat guy? Jesus my old high school did that.


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

I found it hard to root for UConn, and easy to root for Maryland and Arizona.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

Duke is more hated way more than Maryland, terrible list.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Duke is the most hated program in the country. The fact that they're not on that most unrootable list and the crap they came up with to reason them not being on the top 10 most unrootable is complete bullsh...


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

If you read the article about Maryland, it reflects upon their fans as why they are unrootable, which is total bull. It should be reflected upon the program and their players and coaches. We are not rooting for the fans we are rooting for the team and players.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IggytoWiz_at5</b>!
> If you read the article about Maryland, it reflects upon their fans as why they are unrootable, which is total bull. It should be reflected upon the program and their players and coaches. We are not rooting for the fans we are rooting for the team and players.


Well, the fans are really part of the program and I do understand their point in how fans can make a team rootable or unrootable. That is one of the reasons why Duke is so hated. It actually is one of the things I like about Maryland; is their fans...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Well, the fans are really part of the program and I do understand their point in how fans can make a team rootable or unrootable. That is one of the reasons why Duke is so hated. It actually is one of the things I like about Maryland; is their fans...


Exactly. A good portion of the reason Duke is so hated is because of some of their fans.

As for Maryland, I didn't even know anyone hated Maryland.  

SI is retarded.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. A good portion of the reason Duke is so hated is because of some of their fans.
> ...


Along the same lines, I think a lot of people hate Duke because of a lot of the people who claim to be fans. Just like the Yankees. Everywhere you go there's a Duke/Yankee fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. A good portion of the reason Duke is so hated is because of some of their fans.
> ...


The same thing should be said for Kentucky and North Carolina fans. Absolutely obnoxious for the most part.


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only reason I would hate a team for it's fans would be if their fans don't support their team.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> The same thing should be said for Kentucky and North Carolina fans. Absolutely obnoxious for the most part.


Tell that to Sports 56 here in Memphis, which has no UK fans to speak of. :uhoh: 

Then again, try telling ESPN something bad about Duke. :laugh: 

Every fan base has obnoxious fans. No team is an exception.


----------



## HanesOnU (Nov 10, 2004)

I hate Duke and like Maryland b/c they hate Duke as much as me. I wish I could be chanting that stuff at the Duke players and have one of those shirts.

I hate Duke b/c they are afraid to play in Gallagher Iba Arena and will only play us at Madison Square Gardens and their place. Thank god the Ok State athletic department hasn't given into these idiots. I don't wanta play them at all if they won't do a home and home.

Coach K has always avoided GIA because he is afraid!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Of course my reasons not to root for Missouri are a littel bit differnet than the reasons in the article.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HanesOnU</b>!
> I hate Duke and like Maryland b/c they hate Duke as much as me. I wish I could be chanting that stuff at the Duke players and have one of those shirts.
> 
> I hate Duke b/c they are afraid to play in Gallagher Iba Arena and will only play us at Madison Square Gardens and their place. Thank god the Ok State athletic department hasn't given into these idiots. I don't wanta play them at all if they won't do a home and home.
> ...


Afraid of what? When is the last time Oklahoma State won anything? When they were Oklahoma A&M in the 40's? 

Maryland fans are some of the worst fans in the country. Rioting, filthy language, throwing stuff onto the floor, you name it, they do it.


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh no filthy language, what college students don't use filthy language?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ugabball2k4</b>!
> Oh no filthy language, what college students don't use filthy language?


Shirts that actually say "F*** Duke" and saying "F*** You JJ" is not appropriate. These are college kids, not pros. Not to mention, people try to bring their families to college games, because it's supposed to be a good environment for that. 

Actually Villanova doesn't and has a moratorium on throwing students out of games, who use excessive vulgarities. They did an Outside the Lines on it.


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

I need to get me one of those shirts then  Yeah when it gets personal, thats not right. But I got no problem with trashtalking the other rival.


----------



## HanesOnU (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Afraid of what? When is the last time Oklahoma State won anything? When they were Oklahoma A&M in the 40's?
> ...


They are afraid b/c GIA is one of the best atmospheres in the nation. By certain sites it is the #1 atmosphere. Almost every year Eddie Sutton almost has a deal worked out with Coach K and every year in the last second Coach K backs out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That's because Oklahoma State rules the galaxy. Also, Eddie Sutton can shoot lightning out of his eyes.


----------



## Big Ed Brown (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it's kinda funny that 3 A-10 schools are listed in the Top 10 Rootable (or whatever),

And I'm shocked Temple is one of them.


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ugabball2k4</b>!
> I need to get me one of those shirts then  Yeah when it gets personal, thats not right. But I got no problem with trashtalking the other rival.


Kind of off-topic but a couple years ago Mariner fans had "Yankees Suck!!!" t-shirts that sold like hot cakes. The Mariners banned the shirts but new shirts came out that said "You can take my shirt but the Yankees still suck!!!"


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Here's a better list, with explainations:
MOST
1. Butler - Why? They play as a team, and they have found a way to beat teams with loads of talent with the simple and beautiful way they play basketball. They will be a winning team again this year, I predict.
2. Gonzaga - John Stockton is about the most underappricated NBA player ever. The Zags get no respect from the comittee, but get tons from fans.
3. Valpo - The coach is one of the games greats, and the run they had was one of the most amazing in my memories.
4. Utah - Sure, they may not have Rick Majerus anymore, but this team surprized a lot of people with it's resolve to become one of the most consistant teams in the nation.
5. Notre Dame - Yes, I know that's three Indiana teams, but I have lived in Massachusettes, Indiana, and a couple other places, and I have never met a school that so few people hated.
6. Kent State - The MAC is the conference of underdogs, and this has been one of the top MAC schools for a long, long time.
7. Manhattan - Is it really an upset when everyone picks you to win? This school has put together a few good years.
8. NC State - For the greatest victory ever.
9. Air Force - This one SI got right. This school was THE thing before selection time, but they may be hurting this year.
10. OK State - After all they've gone through, not even OU is going to boo them for a while.

Also UConn & Tennessee's Women's teams - Let's face it, we wish we had the balls to wear a t-shirt supporting these teams.

LEAST
1. Duke
2. Kentucky
3. Cincinatti
4. Ohio State
5. Texas Tech
6. Indiana
7. Florida
8. UCLA
9. UNC
10. IPFW (Who can root for the Mastadons?)


----------

